# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  علاج الطفل ذى الإعاقة الكلامية ،،

## زهور الامل

علاج الطفل ذى الإعاقة الكلامية 

كانت العناية بامر الاطفال اللذين يعانون تاخرا فى القدرة على الكلام ينظر اليها الى عهد قريب على انها نوع من الترف ليس فيه فائدة و انها اضاعة للوقت و الجهد و بقى الحال على ذلك حتى اثبتت الدراسات و الاحصائيات الاكلينيكية و الدراسات التربوية الحديثة وجوب الاخذ بالاهتمام يهؤلاء الاطفال و ضرورة العناية بهم شان الاطفال الاسوياء. 
فالطفل ذو الاعاقة العقلية او السمعية او الحركية (الشلل المخى )الحق فى الاندماج فى المجتمع و ان يعيش حياة ان لم تكن طبيعية فتكون قريبة منها ، ومن حق اهالى هؤلاء الاطفال ان يروا ابنائهم لديهم القدرة إلى التواصل و التفاهم مع الناس الاسوياء او على الاقل يستطيعوا ان يقضوا حياتهم اليومية بدون الاعتماد الكلى عليهم،فالاياء و الامهات يعيشون فى قلق دائم خوفا على اطفالهم سواء فى حياتهم او بعدها ،و عادة ما تؤدى هذه الاعاقة العقلية او السمعية او الحركية الى اعاقة كلامية، و الكلام هو اساس التواصل فى حياتنا. 
ومن هنا اتجهت الدراسات الخاصة لهم و انشىء فصول و مراكز على اسس تربوية و نفسية و علمية تضمهم و تنمى مهاراتهم المختلفة حتى يتواصلوا و يتمتعوا بالحياة و يحققوا اهدافهم. 

الاعاقة الكلامية و الطفل ذو الطبيعة الخاصة: 
فى هذه الدراسة نركز على نوع خاص من الاعاقات وهى اضطراب الكلام عند اطفل المعاق ذهنيا 
و سمعيا و حركيا. و الاعاقة الكلامية تكون فى عدم القدرة على التكلم و استخدام و توظيف اللغة 
و المهارات المتعلقة بها. 
و يتميز الاطفال ذو الاعاقة الذهنية بان ذكاؤهم العام و ما يرتبط به من استعدادت عقلية 
و قدرات مختلفة اقل من المتوسط بالمقارنة باقرانهم من الاطفال الطبيعين و علاوة على ذلك يمكن وصف هؤلاء الاطفال بعدم التكيف النفسى و الاجتماعى و لهم السمات التى تميز كلامهم عن غيرهم من ذوى الاعاقة السمعية او الحركية. 
اما الاطفال ذو الاعاقة السمعية فهم الذين يعانوا من عجز او خلل فى الجهاز السمعى يحول بينهم و بين الاستفادة من حاسة السمع فى اكتساب اللغة بالطريقة الطبيعية. و يتميز كلام هؤلاء الاطفال بنفس السمات الكلامية لذوى الاعاقة الذهنية بجانب سمات اخرى خاصة بهم. 
اما الاعاقة الحركية او الشلل المخى (cerebral palsy) فهو نتيجة لتلف فى الجهاز العصبى المركزى. و يؤدى ذلك الى ما يسمى (Dysarthria )و هو اضطراب شديد فى النطق لعدم القدرة فى التحكم العضلى لجهاز الكلام. و ينتج عن ذلك خلل و تشوه فى عملية نطق الاصوات و التصويت و البروزودى(Articulation, Phonation, and Prosody)(Darely et al 1969).


و لكى يكون العلاج فىالحالات السابقة فعالا لابد من تقييم شامل و صحيح للحالة فى بداية خطة العلاج. و هناك قضيتين اساسيتين فى هذا التقييم: 
أولا:هل الكلام فعلا طبيعى؟ فالمعالج لابد ان يكون على دراية بالنمط الطبيعى(Normal ******** Development ). 
ثانيا: على اى مستوى يكون هذا الخلل و الاضطراب بمعنى هل هو فى التصوبت (Phonation) ام فى النطق (Articulation) او فى الطلاقة (Fluency) او فى اللغة (********) (Van Riper, 1978). 


أهمية التواصل و الكلام بالنسبة لهؤلاء الاطفال: 
الكلام وظيفة مكتسبة لها اساس حركى و اخر حسى و التوافق بين المظهرين له شان كبير فى نمو اللغة لدى الطفل و كلما كان هذا الكلام طبيعيا كان الكلام بدوره طبيعيا. 
فاللغة ترتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بالنمو العقلى و الحسى و تغيير اللغة دليلا و مؤشرا مهما لهذا النمو عند الطفل فحاجة الطفل للتواصل مع امه تبداء منذ الولادة حيث ان الصراخ هو الوسيلة الاولى للتعبير عن حاجته للاكل و الشرب و الاخراج الخ… 
ثم يوظف هذا الصراخ الى معانى لها مدلولات و ترتبط بمناغاة الطفل ثم الضحك ثم اللعب الصوتى(vocal play) و هكذا حتى يبداء الطفل فى النطق المقاطع ثم الكلمات ثم كلمتين ثم جملا و هكذا. 
و لكن نجد ان هذه العملية للطفل المعاق ذهنيا او سمعيا او حركيا تختلف كل الاختلاف من بدايات الصرخة الاولى حتى نمو الكلمات و مدلولاتها ، اى وظيفة الكلمة فى لغة هذا الطفل. 
بدون لغة او حتى لغة الاشارة او لغة الجسد او تعبيرات الوجه لا يمكن التواصل مع الاخرين او نقل الافكار او المعانى. مع التسليم بان هناك ما يعرف بمقتضيات اللعة من اشارات (Signs) و حركات و تعبيرات الوجه (Facial Expressions )و هذه كلها مجتمعة تزيد و تؤكد من المعانى التى يراد توصيلها. 
و من هذا السرد يمكن لنا ان نتخيل مدى هذه المشكلة لاتى يعانيها هؤلاء الاطفال و ما هو السبيل لمساعدته على التخلص من اكبر مشكلاتهم وهى التواصل مع الاخريين. 
و من هنا يظهر دور اخصائى عيوب النطق و اللغة فى هذا المجال و كيف يساهم التدخل المبكر (Early Intervention) و تنشيط اللغة (******** Stimulation)فى زيادة القاموس اللغوى لديهم و تصحيح و تقويم نطق القائمة الصوتية. 

و انه لتحد كبير و ليس من المستحيل ان نجعل من الاطفال ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة ان يتكيفوا و يتواصلوا و يكونوا مستقليين يعتمدوا على انفسهم فى قضاء حاجاتهم و يستطيعوا ان يعبروا عن رغابتهم و افكارهم.



منقول

----------


## فرح

احسنتِ حبيبتي زهــــــــووورنا الحلوووه
ع هيك طرح راااائع ...
يعطيك الف عااافيه ومجهووود حلووو منكِ يالغلا 
دمتِ وداااام عطاااائك 
ننتظر المزييييييييييد ياااقلبي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ربي يعطيك ألف عافيهـ ع الطرح* 

*لاعدمنآ الجديد*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## نبراس،،،

موضوع جميل ونقله موفقه
مشكووووره اختي

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


زهور  


يعطيك العافية  


موفقة عزيزتي بهذا الطرح القيم  


دمتي بخير وعافية

----------


## زهور الامل

> احسنتِ حبيبتي زهــــــــووورنا الحلوووه
> 
> ع هيك طرح راااائع ...
> يعطيك الف عااافيه ومجهووود حلووو منكِ يالغلا 
> دمتِ وداااام عطاااائك 
> 
> ننتظر المزييييييييييد ياااقلبي



 فــــــــرحنا الغااليه
تواجدك الاحلى ..واسلوبك الرائع
يشجعني ع المواصله ياعمري
تعطرت صفحتي بعطرحروفك المميزه

----------


## زهور الامل

> *ربي يعطيك ألف عافيهـ ع الطرح*  
> *لاعدمنآ الجديد* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 مشكوره خيتوو
لك كل الشكر ع الحظور 
موفقه

----------


## زهور الامل

> موضوع جميل ونقله موفقه
> مشكووووره اختي



 العفو خيوو
الاجمل ترك بصمتكم بصفحتي
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## زهور الامل

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> زهور 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> 
> ...



 عليكم السلام
سويت الغاليه
انا من يتوجه لك بالشكر والاحترام
لتقديرك وحظورك المتالق

----------

